
Shortcuts to Data Literacy? - fapi1974
http://www.fernandopizarro.com/2016/02/11/are-there-shortcuts-to-data-literacy/
======
fapi1974
Weird - I posted this as an Ask HN. Anyway - this is an idea for a book, I'd
love to get some feedback on it.

